

DigitalOcean droplet admin app for iPhone - marksteadman
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/droplet-adminstrator/id957188519

======
btzll
Apparently this is not official.

Also the only action is "Power Cycle" ?

~~~
maxehmookau
No, it's not official. This is only the first version and Power Cycle is the
feature I wanted to do most while I was out and about. I plan to add more very
soon :)

------
marban
Hint: DO has a website that you can actually open on an iPhone.

------
henryaj
There are a whole bunch of apps that do exactly what this one does and more,
and many of them are free.

~~~
Jolijn
Yup, I'm using DigitalOcean Manager, it's free and works great:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/digitalocean-
manager/id63312...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/digitalocean-
manager/id633128302?mt=8)

------
ryannevius
$3 for a "Power Cycle" app? Why not just bookmark the dashboard (which is
already good enough on the iPhone)?

